# Now It Can Be Told from The Inside



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

The short version:

A few people that frequent bimmerfest may remember the thread announcing the fact that Rug Cunningham had offered me the GSM position at his dealership, Cunningham BMW. 

In order for the truth to be understood, I think it’s important to provide a small amount of back ground in order for you to grasp the context of my decision to resign, and move my business to a dealership that had the same values, morals and beliefs that I had. 

I’ll be brief. 

I was born :rofl: in La Mesa and raised in East County San Diego, where Rug’s dealership has been for longer then I have been alive. Since I was born a complete racing freak, and knew about Cunningham BMW and their racing ventures, it made Rug a sort of local racing hero to me. 

I thought going to work for Rug would be fun, and in a few ways it was at times. Unfortunately, after a few months on the job, I found that there were several things that were very wrong about the way the management ran the dealership. Many, many things. The kind of things that will cost a person their dealership. I was determined to outlast the problem so I could be there for Rug and Gina. But unfortunately, several recent actions by Rug made it clear that many of the rumors I have heard could likely be true. Enough was enough.

At one time I had been certain, regardless of the countless  rumors, that Rug was a victim of extremely bad management. Since he was never around, I figured that it was possible that he didn’t know what was going on. At this point it’s hard for me not to see him as part of the problem and no longer a victim, but I must admit that I can’t know for sure.

It’s all very simple. Since taking the GSM position would have been certain suicide, I relocated. 

When your really good, you can generally get a job at any BMW dealer you want. The best dealerships take knowing people and still being willing to work for it. I believe, after a couple years of observation and study, that I found the best dealership in SoCal. The owner is a genuine hero... I love the guy. He’s a Marine that survived Iwo Jima... and his dealership is run with the highest level of integrity. 

I’m excited for the future. Since relocating... I have been reassured with every minute of the day that the opportunity I chose to pursue was the answer to prayer I had been seeking. I am truly, truly blessed. :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Congratulations Speed! On both the new job and maintaining your integrity.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. Stuff like this makes life exciting. :thumbup:


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Congratulations! How about posting the name of the dealership. Knowledgeable, honest dealers are extremely thin on the ground.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

WAM said:


> Congratulations! How about posting the name of the dealership. Knowledgeable, honest dealers are extremely thin on the ground.


I would love to do that, but for a couple of reasons I feel that I should wait a little while.

The primary reason is because I spent a ridiculous amount of time and energy getting the previous dealership to sponsor this site. Since I left, I'm sure they have forgotten about it. I would like to accomplish the same thing at my new dealership. I'm certain that it won't take as long, and I would like to respect the rules of this forum by not posting something that could easily be considered a rule breaker.


----------



## happydriver (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm really suprised that you would talk about the "unethical" dealership, yet you will not talk about the "ethical" one. Seems to me you are just out "bashing". BTW, you really never know who is watching, do you. Somehow they found out what you said on the forum before.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

happydriver said:


> I'm really suprised that you would talk about the "unethical" dealership, yet you will not talk about the "ethical" one. Seems to me you are just out "bashing". BTW, you really never know who is watching, do you. Somehow they found out what you said on the forum before.


I would never post something in an open forum that I was trying to keep secret. Tip. 

As for not posting the name of the new dealership, like I said, I'm simply respecting the rules of this forum. Once I successfully establish a new sponsorship with the new dealership, I will gladly make the connection. :thumbup:


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a question for ya Speedfreak. How did you like being a GSM?  You didn't seem to be around the Fest as much as you were before. I figure it took more of your time all the way around. Was it worth it?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I was just gonna post a "What happened to SF"? thread.

I was going to suggest: abducted by aliens and probed.


BTW: good for you!
 :thumbup: :bigpimp: :hi: :bow: :clap: :supdude: :wave:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Hey Robsa... I never took the position.

Once Rug found out how I felt about the GM and all her "placed" people... things changed. I thought that he had finally discovered the truth and realized that she was destroying his dealership, but sadly, I was wrong.

Oh well... like I said... I would rather know now then to find out after commitments had been made.



Frank Rizzo said:


> I was just going to post a "What happened to SF"? thread.
> 
> I was gonna suggest: abducted by aliens and probed.
> 
> ...


Yeah Rizzo... abducted and probed... :rofl: ... and yes... it's ALL that it's cracked up to be.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

So,...J...are you (cough....Harloff?) still in (cough.....Brecht?) San Diego?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> So,...J...are you (cough....Harloff?) still in (cough.....Brecht?) San Diego?


 :rofl:

Born and raised in San Diego. Let's just say that the sooner I get my family relocated... the more scuba and surf I'll enjoy.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Relocation? Music to a Realtor's ears........ :angel:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> The short version:
> 
> A few people that frequent bimmerfest may remember the thread announcing the fact that Rug Cunningham had offered me the GSM position at his dealership, Cunningham BMW.
> 
> ...


Good for you buddy! Hope everything works out like you want it to. :thumbup: Just hope you aren't too far from socal.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

bmw330pp said:


> Good for you buddy! Hope everything works out like you want it to. :thumbup: Just hope you aren't too far from socal.


Nah dude... still in sunny San Diego. Sounds like you had fun at the OC meet... sorry I missed it. Next time for sure.

Hey Marcus... let me know if you have anything coastal that looks good. No rush. Lookin' for that diamond in the rough. :thumbup:


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

I think it's probably a safe guess that Cunningham won't be too interested in sponsoring this board now.  

Congrats on the move, and a cyber-toast to your future. :beerchug:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

1Dreamer said:


> I think it's probably a safe guess that Cunningham won't be too interested in sponsoring this board now.
> 
> Congrats on the move, and a cyber-toast to your future. :beerchug:


They may... the interesting thing will be the feedback from bimmerfest people that use the dealership as a result of their advertising. I had already paid for 2 mos. before leaving. I'm sure they will use that time that they paid for. Fortunately... 'festers don't take any crap. This could turn out to be quite entertaining. 

Thanks... and :beerchug: ... right back at ya!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

UPDATE: I thought some of you might find this interesting.

I just got word from the "Grape Vine" that Rug Cunningham is trying to sue me for slander! :rofl: 

If this turns out to be true... I'll be sure to share what ever I can with those of you who might be interested... for the entertainment value, of course. :thumbup: I am in no way worried, so as long as the information doesn't break the law and possible pending actions I'll be happy to let you in on it. :angel:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> UPDATE: I thought some of you might find this interesting.
> 
> I just got word from the "Grape Vine" that Rug Cunningham is trying to sue me for slander! :rofl:
> 
> If this turns out to be true... I'll be sure to share what ever I can with those of you who might be interested... for the entertainment value, of course. :thumbup: I am in no way worried, so as long as the information doesn't break the law and possible pending actions I'll be happy to let you in on it. :angel:


You may be able to file a motion to get rid of the case at the outset, an anti-SLAPP motion, if your exercise of free speech was in a public forum on a matter of interest. If you prevail on the motion, you will also be entitled to attorney's fees.

I assume you have a good lawyer, but if you want a recommendation, please PM me.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Malibubimmer said:


> You may be able to file a motion to get rid of the case at the outset, an anti-SLAPP motion, if your exercise of free speech was in a public forum on a matter of interest. If you prevail on the motion, you will also be entitled to attorney's fees.
> 
> I assume you have a good lawyer, but if you want a recommendation, please PM me.


C'mon Malibu, didnt your malpractice carrier tell you not to give legal advice over the internet?


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh oh Speedfreak! You might be going to prison!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126928


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

SpeedFreak! said:


> They may... the interesting thing will be the feedback from bimmerfest people that use the dealership as a result of their advertising. I had already paid for 2 mos. before leaving. I'm sure they will use that time that they paid for. Fortunately... 'festers don't take any crap. This could turn out to be quite entertaining.
> 
> Thanks... and :beerchug: ... right back at ya!


Yea think back about the problem Stuka had with Savage and all the posts that were put up on this site.Savage is still there and surviving and still deeply involved with BMWCCA events.
cheers
vern


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

LA525iT said:


> C'mon Malibu, didnt your malpractice carrier tell you not to give legal advice over the internet?


So sue me!



> You may be able to file a motion . . .
> 
> I assume you have a good lawyer, but if you want a recommendation . . .


Is this legal advice? Have I entered into an attorney-client relationship with somebody? Am I an attorney? Are my communications with this other anonymous poster privileged? Who am I?

You realize, of course, that if you answer any of these questions, some other comedian will tell you that _you_ are now giving out legal advice.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Malibubimmer said:


> So sue me!
> 
> Is this legal advice? Have I entered into an attorney-client relationship with somebody? Am I an attorney? Are my communications with this other anonymous poster privileged? Who am I?
> 
> You realize, of course, that if you answer any of these questions, some other comedian will tell you that _you_ are now giving out legal advice.


Have one of your underlings check some recent case law, you may very well have entered into an attorney-client relationship with Speedfreak.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

LA525iT said:


> Have one of your underlings check some recent case law, you may very well have entered into an attorney-client relationship with Speedfreak.


This reminds me of that surface to air missle that brought down that TWA flight 800. I read it on the internet so it *must *be true!


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> This reminds me of that surface to air missle that brought down that TWA flight 800. I read it on the internet so it *must *be true!


Except any jackass with a Westlaw password can see it for himself.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I must not be in that 'jackass' category since I don't have a westlaw password. Is this one of situations where when you say 'jackass' you really mean lawyer?


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> I must not be in that 'jackass' category since I don't have a westlaw password.


No you're a jackass for disputing a fact that is not open for dispute because it is easily proven by reading published cases.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> You may be able to file a motion to get rid of the case at the outset, an anti-SLAPP motion, if your exercise of free speech was in a public forum on a matter of interest. If you prevail on the motion, you will also be entitled to attorney's fees.
> 
> I assume you have a good lawyer, but if you want a recommendation, please PM me.


Thanks dude... I actually thought of you... seriously... when I heard the rumor. :thumbup: I do have some very good lawyers, but I haven't called any of them yet and have never come across anything like this so I'm not sure who they will refer me to. At this point it's just a rumor, but if it's OK with you... I will PM you when I find out more solid information. Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

LA525iT said:


> C'mon Malibu, didnt your malpractice carrier tell you not to give legal advice over the internet?


Dude... are you being serious?

Is there seriously a law against being a nice guy?

I am certainly no lawyer... and would never imply that I know the finer details of the law... but come on... seems like a serious stretch to me. :dunno:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Keep us posted.
This will be really interesting!
Good thing was that you never posted the name of the dealership you were working with. Someone (Jon) did.

It would be really wonderful if he sues and Malibu fights your case, recovers the fees, and then gets a 760Li (from you) with the dough he made!!!


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Dude... are you being serious?
> 
> Is there seriously a law against being a nice guy?
> 
> I am certainly no lawyer... and would never imply that I know the finer details of the law... but come on... seems like a serious stretch to me. :dunno:


I'm not going to do the search on Westlaw because it costs me $$$, but here is a very cursory and incomplete primer on duties created when attorneys give unsolicited legal advice on the internet.

http://www.cla.org/unsolicited requests.pdf

Ever wonder why you see disclaimers like this all over the internet "The material on this website is for general informational purposes only. No attorney - client relationship is sought to be created by this website."


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

LA525iT said:


> I'm not going to do the search on Westlaw because it costs me $$$, but here is a very cursory and incomplete primer on duties created when attorneys give unsolicited legal advice on the internet.
> 
> http://www.cla.org/unsolicited requests.pdf
> 
> Ever wonder why you see disclaimers like this all over the internet "The material on this website is for general informational purposes only. No attorney - client relationship is sought to be created by this website."


Again... I'm no pro... but I did read your attachment carefully. As far as I can tell, I would have had to ask for the help and I would have to think that the information was privileged. Obviously, neither of those apply. I see no confidentiality issue here at all. That seems like a major stretch to me, and, unless I'm missing something here, the law you are talking abut does not seem to apply to the thread as we see it. I could certainly see a potential problem for Malibu if we exchanged PM's and he gave me specific legal advice. But not if he simply gives me a referral. Am I missing something? :dunno:


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Again... I'm no pro... but I did read your attachment carefully. As far as I can tell, I would have had to ask for the help and I would have to think that the information was privileged. Obviously, neither of those apply. I see no confidentiality issue here at all. That seems like a major stretch to me, and, unless I'm missing something here, the law you are talking abut does not seem to apply to the thread as we see it. I could certainly see a potential problem for Malibu if we exchanged PM's and he gave me specific legal advice. But not if he simply gives me a referral. Am I missing something? :dunno:


I'm not saying it did for sure -- but his malpractice carrier doesnt want a maybe (going back to my original post about checking with his malpractice carrier).

Fact of the matter is that Malibubimmer has been practicing law at least as long (says with partner for 31 years) as long as I've been alive so he's a big boy, he can figure the law out for himself. Because the law is in this area is hardly clear, our firm and malpractice carrier recommends (nee: commands) we dont post legal advice on the internet.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Thanks dude... I actually thought of you... seriously... when I heard the rumor. :thumbup: I do have some very good lawyers, but I haven't called any of them yet and have never come across anything like this so I'm not sure who they will refer me to. At this point it's just a rumor, but if it's OK with you... I will PM you when I find out more solid information. Thanks again. :thumbup:


SpeedFreak - If you ask I will be happy to make a good recommendation. And, you are right. I have never been your lawyer or done anything which would reasonably lead you to believe that I have been. If a person (lawyer or not) makes a referral, that does not constitute legal advice.

LA525iT - Turning now to our attorney: I have been practicing for 34 years and went to the same law school as Chief Justice Roberts (you know which one that is), but 10 years earlier. So, I had a decent legal education and have not yet turned senile. Neither I nor any of my firm's associates can find a case in California that remotely stands for the proposition that you now assert so assiduously.

And, SpeedFreak is correct that the referenced link you have provided appears to be inaposite since Speedfreak did not solicit legal advice over the Internet and I did not provide it.

LA525iT, are you the kind of lawyer who thinks every car manufacturer should include in every one of its advertisements and all of its literature the phrase "Always Wear Your Seatbelt!"?

All I can say to you, LA525iT, is


> *Do Not Try This At Home. Closed Course. Professional Driver.*


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

LA525iT said:


> No you're a jackass for disputing *a fact that is not open for dispute *because it is easily proven by reading published cases.





LA525iT said:


> Because *the law is in this area is hardly clear*...


First it's a fact, now it's hardly clear. Which one is it???


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

SergioK said:


> First it's a fact, now it's hardly clear. Which one is it???


He's a lawyer - so, both!


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Malibubimmer said:


> LA525iT - Turning now to our attorney: I have been practicing for 34 years and went to the same law school as Chief Justice Roberts (you know which one that is), but 10 years earlier. So, I had a decent legal education and have not yet turned senile.


I'd say there is certainly a triable issue of fact on whether you turned senile. You're giving a person you dont know advice on the applicability of SLAPP, anti-SLAPP provisions and recovery of attorney's fees... :tsk:

And if you are really stupid enough to task an associate with this, have them read

Catherine J. Lanctot, "Attorney-Client Relationships in Cyberspace; The Peril and the Promise," 49 Duke L.J. 147 (1999),



> In this Article, Professor Lanctot examines the issue of lawyer-layperson communications in cyberspace from doctrinal and historical perspectives. * The Article's analysis of the case law demonstrates that online exchanges resulting in the giving of specific legal advice likely will be viewed as creating attorney-client relationships. * Moreover, disclaimers are unlikely to provide the protection that many lawyers seek. The Article then reviews the history of bar regulation of advice-giving in a variety of contexts, from the Good Will Court radio broadcasts of the 1930s to today's seminars and 900-number services. The Article shows that the bar consistently has both viewed the furnishing of particularized legal advice as creating an attorney-client relationship and frowned on such advice-giving in nontraditional contexts. The bar's cool response to forms of legal assistance spurred by new technology sounds a cautionary note for lawyers on the Internet.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> First it's a fact, now it's hardly clear. Which one is it???


The law itself is not open to dispute, the law applied to specific facts always is.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Oh no.
> 
> That didn't take long. uch:
> 
> ...


Just one for now


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey, did you hear the one about the two lawyers who walked into a strip club?

Oh....nevermind...


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> It's not SpeadFreak's fault, but this thread got :gay: in a hurry.


Speedfreak did admit he checked out my legs in person, that's pretty :gay: :rofl:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

LA525iT said:


> Speedfreak did admit he checked out my legs in person, that's pretty :gay: :rofl:


Yeah, I can see it now. All this talk about Malibubimmer's possible attorney-client relationship was just a ploy to keep everyone from noticing the special relationship that you and Speedfreak have secretly developed. :eeps:


----------



## euroe28m5 (Mar 11, 2005)

Speedfreak:

I am new to this board, but certainly not new to other boards nor BMWs. I sold BMWs in San Diego for five years, most of them for the IWO JIMA fella. You made the right move vacating the previous position. I still remain friends with the family. It's funny how after leaving BMW many years ago, how the landscape is always the same as it was in the mid 80s within the dealer community. 

I don't live in San Diego any longer, but I will stop in and say hi. Hope to meet you.

Best,
RP


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

LA525iT said:


> Speedfreak did admit he checked out my legs in person, that's pretty :gay: :rofl:


:rofl: 
Note that I DID say they weren't worth checking out...  :fruit:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

euroe28m5 said:


> Speedfreak:
> 
> I am new to this board, but certainly not new to other boards nor BMWs. I sold BMWs in San Diego for five years, most of them for the IWO JIMA fella. You made the right move vacating the previous position. I still remain friends with the family. It's funny how after leaving BMW many years ago, how the landscape is always the same as it was in the mid 80s within the dealer community.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments. It means a lot to me to hear you say that. I truly admired the family from a distance for a number of years, and was very excited to work with them and to represent them. Now that I am on the inside... I'm even more impressed then I ever thought I could be. I genuinely love the family... and what they stand for. They respect and support the desire to be a Super Star, and provide a wonderful environment full of fertile soil in order for me to blossom. It's going to be a great ride! :thumbup:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

LA525iT said:


> Speedfreak did admit he checked out my legs in person, that's pretty.:gay:





SpeedFreak! said:


> :rofl:
> Note that I DID say they weren't worth checking out...  :fruit:


LA525iT does seem to get his facts confused.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Yeah, I can see it now. All this talk about Malibubimmer's possible attorney-client relationship was just a ploy to keep everyone from noticing the special relationship that you and Speedfreak have secretly developed. :eeps:


Maybe, but Malibubimmer is now putting a disclaimer that "THIS IS NOT LEGAL ADVICE" in his posts :lmao:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1497447&postcount=35


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

LA525iT said:


> Maybe, but Malibubimmer is now putting a disclaimer that "THIS IS NOT LEGAL ADVICE" in his posts :lmao:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1497447&postcount=35


I was trying to keep you from ragging me again. Wasn't very successful, was I?


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Malibubimmer said:


> I was trying to keep you from ragging me again. Wasn't very successful, was I?


Nope 

You thought I wouldnt catch you because I dont own an E63 though, huh?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Can I enter my dog in this pissing contest? Fifty bucks says he can whip you both....
(This does *not* constitute legal advice, nor is it an endorsement of gambling 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Fast Bob said:


> Can I enter my dog in this pissing contest?


Only if he drives a BMW.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Malibubimmer said:


> Only if he drives a BMW.


And only if he thinks he can wizz with the Starrs.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Fast Bob said:


> Can I enter my dog in this pissing contest? Fifty bucks says he can whip you both....
> (This does *not* constitute legal advice, nor is it an endorsement of gambling
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


:rofl: 
:dunno: :rofl: Who can whip who? :dunno:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

but


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Jever said:


> but


Why does that guy look so familiar? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## euroe28m5 (Mar 11, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Thank you for your comments. It means a lot to me to hear you say that. I truly admired the family from a distance for a number of years, and was very excited to work with them and to represent them. Now that I am on the inside... I'm even more impressed then I ever thought I could be. I genuinely love the family... and what they stand for. They respect and support the desire to be a Super Star, and provide a wonderful environment full of fertile soil in order for me to blossom. It's going to be a great ride! :thumbup:


The best of luck to you in the new position. They have come a looooonnnggg way since I was there. Ann is one of my favorite people ever! I am very fond of her and always have been. She is very sensitive to the "goings on" and is always receptive to change. Under the old gaurd, this was always a struggle. Their sales numbers tell the story. I can remember selling 40 cars and we all went to dinner and celebrated!!! It seems kinda funny now considering that was during BMWs "heyday".

With the current chemistry, you will excell and the sky is the limit. Good luck and always remember with IWO guy...."it's not what you did yesterday, It's what you will do today" that always matters with him.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane, it seems like an eternity ago.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

SpeedFreak!,

FYI: There's a picture of Rug on page 116 of the Feb 2006 issue of Bimmer mag :fruit:


----------



## euroe28m5 (Mar 11, 2005)

markseven said:


> SpeedFreak!,
> 
> FYI: There's a picture of Rug on page 116 of the Feb 2006 issue of Bimmer mag :fruit:


I think I would prefer to look at my own cars in this issue, even though I look at them every day it would always be better than looking at Rug Cunningham any day. In fact I would rather look at my dog's crap than look at him! This guy is the epitome of the ego maniac.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

euroe28m5 said:


> I think I would prefer to look at my own cars in this issue, even though I look at them every day it would always be better than looking at Rug Cunningham any day. In fact I would rather look at my dog's crap than look at him! This guy is the epitome of the ego maniac.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: WOW... you really DO know the inside scoop... :bustingup 
BTW... thanks for the tip. I noticed that about her... and fit in perfectly with the entire philosophy. Seize the day!

I didn't even notice him, Mark... I was to busy admiring the real reason I subscribe to that rag... the BMW's. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

markseven said:


> SpeedFreak!,
> 
> FYI: There's a picture of Rug on page 116 of the Feb 2006 issue of Bimmer mag :fruit:


Rug died in Feb. 2007 (for those who come across this thread).


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

LA525iT said:


> C'mon Malibu, didnt your malpractice carrier tell you not to give legal advice over the internet?


There is nothing in Malibu's message to indicate that he is a lawyer. I have always assumed that he was a businessman with a very comfortable income. In this capacity he would be familiar with the specific talents and abilities of the available lawyers.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

ProRail said:


> There is nothing in Malibu's message to indicate that he is a lawyer. I have always assumed that he was a businessman with a very comfortable income. In this capacity he would be familiar with the specific talents and abilities of the available lawyers.


Malibu IS a lawyer.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

MrAirbags said:


> Malibu IS a lawyer.


Yes, I know that now, but he did not represent himself as a lawyer. That seems to me to be significant in determining whether he was "giving legal advice." but whadduIno? I'm just an ordinary citizen.


----------



## okiemark (Jan 27, 2005)

Law is ultimately what the jury of us regular joes says it is. No American court would convict someone of slander for telling the truth. The public has a right to know what guys like SpeedFreak have to share when the info is in the public good. And in case nobody has been noticing, the wealthy in this country have taken a recent black eye at the polls, and the national mood is such that a wealthy guy trying to smoosh a good, honest worker through a lawsuit could backfire very badly.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

okiemark said:


> Law is ultimately what the jury of us regular joes says it is. No American court would convict someone of slander for telling the truth. The public has a right to know what guys like SpeedFreak have to share when the info is in the public good. And in case nobody has been noticing, the wealthy in this country have taken a recent black eye at the polls, and the national mood is such that a wealthy guy trying to smoosh a good, honest worker through a lawsuit could backfire very badly.


WORD.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

SpeedFreak! said:


> WORD.


Drunk posting?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Drunk posting?


That's what I was figuring. A fair number of very old threads got bumped late last night, along with a little confused sparring with some folks on the E36 forum.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> Drunk posting?


:rofl: IF only... 

I know it's been like 8 months, but occasionally I have a little spare time and lik to pop in to see who's still around. If I'm lookin' for some interesting entertainment, I'll dig around in the old threads. :eeps:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :rofl: IF only...
> 
> I know it's been like 8 months, but occasionally I have a little spare time and lik to pop in to see who's still around..................


:wave:

Uh....you got that $20 you owe me?

.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :rofl: IF only...
> 
> I know it's been like 8 months, but occasionally I have a little spare time and lik to pop in to see who's still around. If I'm lookin' for some interesting entertainment, I'll dig around in the old threads. :eeps:


Hey man! PM me


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

GSMs are a different breed of animals. I mean that as a compliment. Must be able to deal with all kinds of people, and make them save face. Must be able to protect the dealership from giving away the ship. Must be able to satisfy customers and yet make a profit. Etc.

I deal with a ton of GSMs (as a hobby). They are wonderful people. They generally know what they are doing. They are down to earth. They are probably the ones who came up with the expression: People are more fun than anybody.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> :wave:
> 
> Uh....you got that $20 you owe me?
> 
> .


Aw Riz... I luv ya man. You're one of the people I've missed most. I hope you and yours are doing extremely well! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

markseven said:


> Hey man! PM me


Dude! I've missed you most! :thumbup: PM sent... I hope life has been righteous.


----------

